

Brilliant branding and marketing - smoyer
http://www.mayhemsale.com/

======
smoyer
This web site was combined with a series of AllState "Mayhem" commercials [1]
during the AllState Sugar Bowl, a hilarious Twitter campaign [2] and the
ability to watch his "product demonstrations" again via YouTube [3]. All of
this was made shareable via Twitter and Facebook links on each page of the web
site.

I can't remember seeing old and new media used together in such a memorable
fashion before - Well done AllState!

P.S. I hate advertising ... but this was _ENTERTAINMENT_!

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQhvrCUnKsM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQhvrCUnKsM)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/Mayhem/with_replies](https://twitter.com/Mayhem/with_replies)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQhvrCUnKsM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQhvrCUnKsM)

